
In the face of a pandemic, can pharma shift gears? - sarapeyton
https://sloanreview.mit.edu/article/in-the-face-of-a-pandemic-can-pharma-shift-gears/
======
sharemywin
“What is the point of an industry that is often one of the most profitable if
it falls short when we need it most?”

I think people are asking that question already?

